# Hymer parts



## margrae (Jul 12, 2009)

I came across this german site that sells some hymer parts..doors / lights / sinks /upholstery./ window blinds etc. Its in german but you can use a translator. I have never purchased anything from the site but you can easily enquire

http://www.diy-camper.de/mcvan/


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Margrae, was hoping I might have found a replacement lamp for the one above the bed which gets hammered any time the mattress is lifted (TEC is from the Hymer stable) but no luck. ?

Thanks anyway.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I tried Google Translate on the heading on their page:

"Herzlich willkommen bei Do It Yourself Camper" and it came up with:

"Warm welcome to Do It Yourself Camper"

You just can't win!


----------



## margrae (Jul 12, 2009)

The translator I used was from firefox add ons, not google.It translates the whole page.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Mine was translated when I opened the page. I'm using Chrome.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

What I was getting at is the fact that there appears to be no equivalent in German for "Do It Yourself"!


----------



## margrae (Jul 12, 2009)

maybe germans don't do it themselves


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Not on Sundays!


----------

